# Tesla Solar car/house battery



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've been thinking about the huge battery in the tesla and its much bigger size than the powerwall.

For the home with a solar array or when the power goes out, what if when the battery in the car is plugged in to run your house? It would be a back up to batteries or used to run your house.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a previous thread on this topic:
The car as a home battery


----------

